# What's going on here?



## Feralfeeder88 (May 23, 2017)

I've read about there being several ways to get white in pigeons but none of the ways I've seen explain how shield feathers would be completely unaffected. So...What's going on in this thuringer swallow?


----------



## morb (Mar 3, 2011)

looks like gazzi and bib bb//bb +//wt z//z 
i'm just an amature at colour genetics so i could be wrong


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird!


----------

